# Case IH Maxxum MX100C starting problems



## Ksfarmer58 (Aug 18, 2018)

i have a Maxxum MX100C that won't start with the key, but can short across solenoid and will start. I had the stater and solenoid rebuilt, but still won't start with key. I've been told could be Pto safety switch, or neutral safety switch, or clutch safety switch.. Anyone had the problem or have any thoughts on what it is, and where to find the location of these switches?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!

I'm not familiar with your tractor, and sounds like you would be well served to have the owner's manual and service manual for it. But here's my best thought: disconnect the heavy cables from the starter solenoid and clean all the connections, nuts, washers with emery cloth. I just had to do this with my ford after leaving the front end out in the rain for a week while paint dried on the back. If that doesn't work Messicks.com has your parts diagrams. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You can identify the parts on the Case IH website, but not the location. You definitely need the manuals. There are two processors in the system, and you will want the troubleshooting section of the repair manual to isolate the problem.


----------

